# Registering UK car in Ireland



## lyonsa3 (10 Feb 2008)

Can anybody help me out? 
Suitation is my wife is looking at getting a car over in England. Need to get bigger car as new addition to the family on the way.
She spends about 6 months a year over in England (coming and going through out the year) 
She has moved over here 5 years ago from England. She still has her english driving licence and her old home address (where her parents still live). 
IS she entitled to buy a car in england and use it in Ireland?  IF so can she then register the car in Ireland after 6 months without paying VRT?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

Any use?

*Importing a vehicle into Ireland *


----------



## lyonsa3 (10 Feb 2008)

Thanks clubman, but is there (or has) anybody out there in a similiar position.  I rang VRT office but they we're very unhelpful.  They just said she will have to pay VRT. Does this seem fair?  Reason I really want to know is to find out what our budget for a car will be.  If VRT doesn't have to be paid we'll be able to get a newer car.


----------



## RS2K (10 Feb 2008)

If she's resident here she is liable to VRT.


----------



## ollie30 (10 Feb 2008)

i believe if the car is registerd in her name with all details to the uk address for 6 months and she can proove she has been in the uk she should be entitled to exemption.it's mainly set up for uk citizens or residents coming to ireland however it can and does work for irish citizens who can prove they have resided/worked in the uk or north.i think she'll have to produce stuff like uk pps number ,utility bills anything like that can prove she has been in the uk for the reqired time


----------



## csirl (11 Feb 2008)

> i believe if the car is registerd in her name with all details to the uk address for 6 months and she can proove she has been in the uk she should be entitled to exemption.it's mainly set up for uk citizens or residents coming to ireland however it can and does work for irish citizens who can prove they have resided/worked in the uk or north.i think she'll have to produce stuff like uk pps number ,utility bills anything like that can prove she has been in the uk for the reqired time


 
This all comes down to where she pays her income tax as this determines her residency for taxation purposes.

If she is Irish resident for tax purposes then she will have to pay Irish VRT (unless one of the exemptions apply).


----------



## RMCF (11 Feb 2008)

csirl said:


> This all comes down to where she pays her income tax as this determines her residency for taxation purposes.
> 
> If she is Irish resident for tax purposes then she will have to pay Irish VRT (unless one of the exemptions apply).


 
Surely where you pay tax has nothing to do with it?

I live in RoI but pay tax in UK as I work in NI, but I had to register my car with a southern plate as I am a resident. Same went for all the other people living in the street.

Its more where you reside, not where you pay tax.


----------



## daviehug (11 Feb 2008)

Found this under VRT leaflets on the Revenue site and it seems to agree with RMCF.  I'm not sure what "*returns there regularly*" means?
*3. What is meant by "State resident" and "non-resident"?*

  A "State resident" is a person whose normal residence is in the Republic of Ireland and a "non-resident" is anyone whose normal residence is outside this State. "Normal residence " means the place where a person usually lives (for at least 185 days each year) because of personal or occupational ties.
  If a person's occupational ties are in a different country from his/her personal ties, then the country of personal ties is taken as the normal residence *provided the person returns there regularly.*
  A person who is normally resident in the State but who lives outside the State primarily for the purpose of attending a school or university is regarded as a State resident.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2008)

RMCF said:


> ...but I had to register my car with a southern plate as I am a resident...


Any particular reason why you were restricted to a Cork or Kerry plate?


----------

